# Your most Prized bike related posession.....



## bricycle (Jun 24, 2014)

Well, besides friendships with people here, this was my fave.... 1893-4 WhatchamcCallit


----------



## Boris (Jun 24, 2014)

My nipples.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 24, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> My nipples.




Hmm...might have to rethink hanging out with you when we're in town next month...


----------



## Iverider (Jun 24, 2014)

You'd better keep THAT one Bri!

My burial bike is below! 



Louisville Wheelment Meet 2013 by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## Gordon (Jun 24, 2014)

*prized*

Celluloid bicycle advertising counter.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 24, 2014)

Gordon said:


> Celluloid bicycle advertising counter.




THAT is cool...


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 24, 2014)

1935 bb


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 24, 2014)

redline1968 said:


> 1935 bb





*redline1968 ... your Blue Bird is stunning.  The overall patina - Divine !!*

..... patric



================ 
================


----------



## cl222 (Jun 24, 2014)

My 1915 or 16 Sears Master 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iverider (Jun 24, 2014)

I want those doors! That would make an awesome shop!


----------



## detroitbike (Jun 24, 2014)

My shop


----------



## cl222 (Jun 24, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> I want those doors! That would make an awesome shop!




Behind those doors are 2 turbines. It's a little power station on the salmon river under the main st bridge next to the old railroad bridge. I don't think those doors have been open in 50 years or so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 24, 2014)

hoofhearted said:


> *redline1968 ... your Blue Bird is stunning.  The overall patina - Divine !!*
> 
> ..... patric
> 
> ...




Thank you it is awesome to say the least.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 24, 2014)

detroitbike said:


> My shop
> 
> I love bike shops, and that is one sweet looking shop you have there.
> Not the image of Detroit that we've been seeing on the news out here in the West.


----------



## chitown (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Rusty2wheels (Jun 25, 2014)

My favorite so far is my sign.  Just trying to figure out where to hang it up at




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John (Jun 25, 2014)

*Huffman badge*

My Huffman factory badge


----------



## kccomet (Jun 26, 2014)

wow, what a sign you have there, id like to hear the back story on that


----------



## geosbike (Jun 26, 2014)

*huffman badge*



John said:


> My Huffman factory badge
> View attachment 157792
> 
> View attachment 157794




that Huffman badge is way kool


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Jun 27, 2014)

kccomet said:


> wow, what a sign you have there, id like to hear the back story on that




It was bought out of a warehouse in Memphis Tn.  The shop that it hung at was torn down. Memphis Motorcycle Company was the worlds oldest Schwinn dealer.  They opened in 1917.  They started selling schwinn bicycles and henderson motorcycles. Then added Indian motorcycles.  The gentleman standing next to me is the only living son of the original owner.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 27, 2014)

Rusty2wheels said:


> It was bought out of a warehouse in Memphis Tn.  The shop that it hung at was torn down. Memphis Motorcycle Company was the worlds oldest Schwinn dealer.  They opened in 1917.  They started selling schwinn bicycles and henderson motorcycles. Then added Indian motorcycles.  The gentleman standing next to me is the only living son of the original owner.




Thanks for the History...
...what did A.Schwinn do from 1895 to 1917????? sell on line? ha!


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Jun 27, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Thanks for the History...
> ...what did A.Schwinn do from 1895 to 1917????? sell on line? ha!




I think they sold through the CABE....


----------



## bricycle (Jun 27, 2014)

Rusty2wheels said:


> I think they sold through the CABE....




...yea, back when we had carrier pigeons.


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Jun 27, 2014)

Here is a rare photo of the first Schwinn carrier pidgeon.




This was after failed attempts with lesser quality pidgeons....




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Jun 27, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Thanks for the History...
> ...what did A.Schwinn do from 1895 to 1917????? sell on line? ha!




Actually Memphis motorcycle was the oldest dealer still operating under the original owners.  I forgot to add that part!


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 27, 2014)

Originally posted by *John*... _My Huffman factory badge. _








*Your factory-badge is incredible, John.*

*The relic let's us know the artistic-character of the company ... 
not because the young lady i.d.'d in the piece looks particularly 
bohemian .. but rather .. the badge itself is designed with it's 
form, following the function of the unit .. including the aspect 
of foto insertion and retention.  

But, wait ... the metallic-part of the badge has the expected,
machine-age qualities --- choice of material .. plain, yet bold 
font .. the 'form-follows-function' simplicity .. the repetition 
and contrast seen in the straight and curved edges ------ 
all features of the Art-Deco-Era.

Some of us believe this particular-era met it's end on Nov. 22, 1963 ... 
... the last day of the 1950's.*


............  patric



===========
===========


----------



## bricycle (Jun 27, 2014)

Rusty2wheels said:


> Actually Memphis motorcycle was the oldest dealer still operating under the original owners.  I forgot to add that part!




Wow, THAT's neat!


----------



## John (Jun 27, 2014)

hoofhearted said:


> Originally posted by *John*... _My Huffman factory badge. _
> 
> View attachment 157949View attachment 157950
> 
> ...




Hi Patric,
I agree with you, the badge shows you a lot. I also like the fact the protective covering of the picture has weld splatter burns on it. She must have worked in the thick of the manufacturing. Years ago my employee badge had similar burns from welding. 
Not sure about the last days of Kennedy. I was 1.
John


----------



## mruiz (Jun 27, 2014)

*I got a pieace off this one*


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 27, 2014)

This not my most beloved but prob second to it. My most beloved is my father's shelby. The second is my 40's flag holder with 48 star flags.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 27, 2014)

John said:


> Hi Patric, Not sure about the last days of Kennedy. I was 1.
> John




*Good to hear from you, John !!  Many people that lived during the fifties 
are of the opinion that the innocence that was a hallmark of that era
(and continuing into the sixties) ended the day President Kennedy was murdered.*

After that ... America was very different.


Beautiful badge.  Take care, John !!

....... patric


========
========


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 29, 2014)

John said:


> My Huffman factory badge
> View attachment 157792
> 
> View attachment 157794




Wow that is awesome! I'm guessing that would have been from the early balloon tired years by looks of it.  Its cool to think she might have had a hand in making my '38.  That's a crazy mug shot photo, looks like a "work camp" image.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 29, 2014)

John said:


> My Huffman factory badge
> View attachment 157792
> 
> View attachment 157794




 I've got a Arnold Schwinn & Co. employee badge that is very similar to this one, but it is not nearly as cool.


----------



## catfish (Jun 29, 2014)

cyclingday said:


> I've got a Arnold Schwinn & Co. employee badge that is very similar to this one, but it is not nearly as cool.




I had a Schwinn and CWC (Road Master) employee badges. The only one I kept was my Westfield MFG employee badge. I think I have am US Royal employee badge too.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 29, 2014)

*The Coolest!!*



John said:


> My Huffman factory badge
> View attachment 157792
> 
> View attachment 157794




I love things like this.I have my Grandpas badge from his days @ Ford Of Canada in Windsor Ontario.He retired after WWII and the badge is silver.


----------



## mickeyc (Jun 29, 2014)

I had an uncle and cousin (his son) that both worked at Ford in Windsor Ontario.  Small world.

Mike


----------



## catfish (Jun 29, 2014)

mickeyc said:


> I had an uncle and cousin (his son) that both worked at Ford in Windsor Ontario.  Small world.
> 
> Mike




I use to have a 351 that was made there. Well I had a few of them. And a few 351 Clevelands as well.


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 1, 2014)

detroitbike said:


> My shop
> 
> View attachment 157630



Nice! Looks like a tourist destination for me next week! 
Gonna be in Detroit on a business trip. The Huffman badge is cool as hell, but that Schwinn sign is amazing!


----------

